# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Gap between architrave and wall corner

## Karri

I recently replaced a door frame to make it wider.
Now that I am fitting the architraves I find that there is an annoying gap behind the door between the architrave and the wall corner as shown in this pic: 
The gap is about 3-4mm at the bottom of the gap, and flares wider at the top with the curve of the architrave.
It is going to make painting the wall and architrave very difficult, and it just annoys me.
Architraves will be white and the wall a darker sandy colour. 
I was thinking of these as options to tidy it up:  Filling the gap about half way with caulk.  This would still make the left and right architraves appear the same width.Buy a wider architrave piece, and cut the LHS so it's just square against the corner wall.  But I think this will visually unbalance the doorway, due to the high contrast between the architrave and wall colour.  
If I was was going to use caulk but it could be messy and shrink given the volume needed in the gap.  *Would jointing compound or a plaster mix be a better option than caulk?*  *What would you do? * _BTW - I haven't fixed the architrave into position yet._ 
- Karri

----------


## joynz

We had the same issue and took the second option - cut down a wider architrave.  I was worried about it looking odd, but it turned out fine and is apparently standard practice. 
Walls aren't usually perfectly straight in the corners so there'll still be a couple of mm to fill in with caulking.
It's behind the door, so you won't notice the difference between archs.

----------


## NRB

You could put on a moulding, say a 45 degree 25mm wide and paint it the same as the wall we do this quite often, this will cover the difference in width as joynz say not many wall are straight and square.

----------


## johnc

I would use the moulding option, as per NRB, reasonably tidy.

----------


## joynz

And no need to rip down the arch! 
I've used moulding ( tri quad) on very narrow retrofit  internal corners that aren't wide enough for an arch, but never thought about doing it in this situation.  Great idea.

----------


## Karri

NRB, 
Good idea.   Were you thinking of a moulding like the one found here, called Tri Quad?  There is a 19 x 19mm one that might do nicely.

----------


## r3nov8or

The most professional (anal?) solution is a wider arch that is scribed and cut to match the wall profile perfectly. "You don't see what isn't there."

----------


## NRB

Yes Tri Quad is the one ,just couldn't think of the correct name when I replied.

----------

